
Show HN: Summary Brew - hack4supper
https://summarybrew.com
======
Ryel
Pretty cool! Thanks for sharing.

Might be cool if you could summarize trending articles automatically and then
let the community edit them for details, fact-checking, brevity, etc...

~~~
hack4supper
Hey Ryel, Thanks for checking it out. I didn't think of that idea, of
automating the summaries and letting the community edit them. Initially when I
thought of the app, I resisted automating summaries since thats what a lot of
summarizing algorithms do but still miss out crucial parts. But your approach
has a fix for that problem.

